# Why are pumpkins better than men.....



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Why are pumpkins better than men?

1. Every year you get a brand new crop to choose from. 

2. No matter what your mood is, pumpkins are always ready to greet you with a smile. 


3. One usually makes a better pie. 


4. They are at on the doorstep waiting for you! 


5. If you don't like the way he looks, you just carve up another face. 


6. If he starts smelling up your place, you can just throw him out. 


7. From the start you know a pumpkin has an empty, mush filled head to begin with. 


8. A pumpkin is turned on (lit-up) only when you want him to be.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Gothikren said:


> Why are pumpkins better than men?
> 
> 1. Every year you get a brand new crop to choose from.
> 
> ...


lol so true, plus he can't talk back


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL!! I'm printing these up to hand out at my party! 
Soooo funny - so true!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Pumpkins can't mow the lawn!


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

And what do they have in common?... 

The ones with a broken stem will always get chosen last.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Blumpkin said:


> Pumpkins can't mow the lawn!


lol true, but some of us do that without a mans help


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

NIL8r said:


> And what do they have in common?...
> 
> The ones with a broken stem will always get chosen last.


Very rarely can some one get me to chuckle with a joke, but this one got me laughing pretty good.


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh so true, but a pumpkin wont rub your shoulders after a really stressful day at work, either.

*Disclaimer: I have to put that, since my pumpkin, err, husband is on this forum.

HAHAHAHA.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

dixie said:


> Oh so true, but a pumpkin wont rub your shoulders after a really stressful day at work, either.
> 
> *Disclaimer: I have to put that, since my pumpkin, err, husband is on this forum.
> 
> HAHAHAHA.


lol tell him that you stuck up for his sex in the forum, so as a reward you demand full body massages every night from now on.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

is acturally useful for a few weeks a year


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> lol true, but some of us do that without a mans help


Sorry... At first I thought your post was a reply to MY post. 
My minds back out of the gutter... for now.

Enjoy your Halloween everyone!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and pumpkins don't snore. 
lol nil.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Lol, very nice!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Pumpkins smell better when you burn them with a candle.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> lol true, but some of us do that without a mans help


haha it does sound dirty if you think about it lol....out of contex of corse


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

NIL8r said:


> And what do they have in common?...
> 
> The ones with a broken stem will always get chosen last.


HAHA that's great lol


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

good joke.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

This thread is so funny!

I just HAD to give it a bump!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Why are pumpkins better than men? Really?... LOL!

1. Every year you get a brand new crop to choose from.  But many not matured or full of seeds...

2. No matter what your mood is, pumpkins are always ready to greet you with a smile. Some Men can do that as well as long as you don't hit, scratch or bite too hard!


3. One usually makes a better pie. Hey I make the best apple and berry pies! 


4. They are at on the doorstep waiting for you! I have waited at the doorstep for many women in my time, sometimes received no answer...  


5. If you don't like the way he looks, you just carve up another face. I LOVE liquid latex, Halloween FX and masks!


6. If he starts smelling up your place, you can just throw him out. I always smell good! At times when nature calls I am very courteous, I run outside or to the nearest restroom!!! LMAO!


7. From the start you know a pumpkin has an empty, mush filled head to begin with. Well I think my head is empty at times but also filled with mush matter, some may even say a bit fluffy! 


8. A pumpkin is turned on (lit-up) only when you want him to be. As for this I must say I get lit-up only when appropriate, needed per my wife's demand. 

So yes some men are better than pumpkins! And I don't see any pumpkins paying the huge house note, the new car bill or the occasional plumber needs!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

Ter_ran, maybe you ought to start a thread on why a pumpkin is better than a WOMAN!! I got your first line here:

A pumpkin will not get upset cause you picked another pumpkin cause it has better shape than it.


----------



## restlessspirit (Sep 8, 2010)

This thread is great  didn't half make me giggle! x


----------

